# OT: Feliz Navidad!!!!



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola a toda la banda!

Bueno, pues ya es el 24, y les quiero desear a todos feliz navidad. Fue un buen año, tuvimos muchos momentos muy divertidos en las montañas y en el foro. Me da mucho gusto conocer a todos ustedes!

Feliz navidad


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Pues yo no he tenido el placer Roberto pero Muchisimas felicidades tambien. espero verte el 31  
Y una muy Feliz Navidad!!! a todos!!! :crazy:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Igualmente, felicidades para todos uds, ha sudo un buen año para rodar :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades a todos!!!!

Si... muy buen año en los senderos y con los amigos en la montaña!! :thumbsup: 

Creo que sin temor a equivocarme, este va a ser recordado como el año del "bling"... definitivamente todos hemos pasado por upgrades muy fuertes y la mayoria con mucho, mucho bling.

Que el proximo año traiga mas!!
(O que de plano nos calmemos, porque si no vamos a acabar en el bote...  )


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Feliz Navidark a todos!!! Como dice Warp, ojalá que Santa Clós nos traiga mucho Bling este año que viene.

Un abrazo a todos,

Mada


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Feliz Navidad a todos los distinguidos miembros de este Foro, con mis mejores deseos para que no falte la salud y el trabajo y con eso ya la hicimos .

Estuvo aquí en Puebla MarkBlast y hoy en la mañana rodamos a.t.m. , fué una rodada típica de navidad con un viento frío que calaba sabroso , después de casi tres horitas sin parar yo seguía teniendo frío .

A ver si en el 2007 se descuelgan por aquí , Warp & Rocky Rene CAN YOU HEAR ME ?

Saludos 

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

En efecto, ha sido un buen anio: que si bien tuvo un muy mal comienzo para mi, tambien tuve la oportunidad de conocerlos y pasar buenas rodadas y comaprtir historias.

Les deso a todos una muy feliz Navidad a todos en compania de sus seres queridos y (un poco adelantado) que el proximo anio sea aun mejor!!! Muchas felicidades y cenan rico.

PS..esten atentos de el barbon vestido de rojo, en una de esas les deja algunos reglos buenos en el arbol... jajajaja..

Un abrazo

Diego.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Rito: a mi lo único que me van a dejar es un "¡tomala barbón!" pero bueno espero que pongan algo para el viejo rocky en la chimenea...

Quiero desearles una Feliz Navidad y que el proximo año este lleno de mas rodadas, pero sobre todo rodar con los amigos.

A los que todavia no tengo el gusto de conocerlos, espero que pronto lo pueda hacer y en futuras rodadas poder convivir.. incluyendo una rodadita a Puebla, si leiste bien mi estimado Last Biker este 2007 es la buena,,, (espero:skep: )

Les mando un Abrazo desde Aspen y espero verles pronto ! :rockon: :lol: 

Salud! :arf: :ihih: :blush:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Muchas felicidades a todos

Y si en efecto eh visto mucho bling bling pasando por el foro ultimamente.

A mi me parece que Santa me va a traer a mediados de enero (un poco tarde jejeje, pero cuando sea que los traiga por mi esta bien ) unos guantes apex, unos frenos avid bb7, unas rdilleras y espinilleras como las de sascuach, tal ves unas llantas aver por cuales me decido, unos pedales no se cuales todavia y mi jefe me trajo unos tennis chingones tipo patineta con mucho grip para la bajada.

Espero que se la hayan pasado muy bien este 24 de diciembre en sus cenas alegoricas que muchas veces la familia prepara, y espero que la cruda les sea leve  

Salu2 a todos y pues la verdad en mi opnion ah sido un muy buen año para el MTB.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Muchas felicidades a todos
> 
> Y si en efecto eh visto mucho bling bling pasando por el foro ultimamente.
> 
> ...


uuuy que formal :yesnod:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Feliz Navidad 2012 y prospero año nuevo 2013. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Reviviendo un post de los años dorados del foro mtbr Mexico, cuando la participación de los miembros era mas nutrida 

Saludos y que en esta noche les lleguè su bici nueva a todos los que se portaron bien.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Me uno a la celebración y al mismo tiempo desearles excelentes Fiestas Navideñas y un Próspero Año Entrante!

Aunque no soy un ávido forero, de alguna manera me identifico y me siento participe a través de las experiencias y reseñas expuestas en el foro, no descarto la posibilidad de unirme alguna ocasión a alguna rodada. 

El 2012 resulto un buen año que voy a recordar por mucho tiempo, quizás el evento singular de mayor interés para mi es que se me "rompió la cherry" en cuanto a Full Supension se refiere. He sido un acérrimo partidario de las Hard Tails de toda la vida y he de confesar que mi visión cosmológica personal esta completamente de cabeza. Casi tengo la certeza que jamás comprare otra HT  

Saludos!


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

2012 será recordado como el año que descubrí Stage racing y me enamore de mi Scott genius 2013 nos espera con rattle 113 y el reto del quetzal 

Ha sido mucho aprendizaje con ustedes y estamos pendientes para las rodadas


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

May the force be whit all of you in 2013 
saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que el año Nuevo les traiga muchas cosas buenas y muchos felices kms en los senderos!

Feliz 2013 a todos!


----------

